# .22lr Gatling project



## my65pan (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought this may of interest to some of you. Below is a link to my thread regarding my Gatling gun project I've been working on for about a year now. That project got me interested in other technology from that era and that's how I wound up starting on my first steam engine and finding this forum.

http://www.gatlinggunforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=186


----------



## steamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweeeet!

Dave


----------



## metalmad (Nov 26, 2011)

Just finished reading your build
Fantastic :bow: :bow:
Pete


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome gun, awesome work all round. Looking forward to your engine builds.
 :bow: :bow: :bow:
Brock


----------



## Entropy455 (Nov 26, 2011)

A guy I know has been fighting a legal battle for several years now, because he was observed (aka caught) at the range with M-16 components in his AR-15. Hes doing his best to fight it, but he still may end up doing some prison time. His AR-15 is incapable of firing in "automatic mode" with the M16 parts, but he was in clear violation of the law nonetheless.

Im not trying to stick my nose in your business, and hopefully Im telling you something that you already know  that the BATF will relentlessly pursue anyone whos in violation of automatic weapons laws  without exception - even the hobbyist.

From one hobbyist to another  please be careful!


----------



## my65pan (Nov 26, 2011)

Entropy455  said:
			
		

> A guy I know has been fighting a legal battle for several years now, because he was observed (aka caught) at the range with M-16 components in his AR-15. Hes doing his best to fight it, but he still may end up doing some prison time. His AR-15 is incapable of firing in "automatic mode" with the M16 parts, but he was in clear violation of the law nonetheless.
> 
> Im not trying to stick my nose in your business, and hopefully Im telling you something that you already know  that the BATF will relentlessly pursue anyone whos in violation of automatic weapons laws  without exception - even the hobbyist.
> 
> From one hobbyist to another  please be careful!



Thanks for your concern, but hand cranked Gatlings of any caliber are perfectly legal to own and build(as far as the ATF is concerned, state laws may vary). They aren't considered a rifle, pistol, or automatic weapon, but rather a crew served weapon much like a cannon, which are also legal to build as long as they are muzzleloaders.
 Now, if you connect the crankshaft to a motor, or even a steam engine then it is considered an automatic weapon. ;D


----------



## CMS (Nov 26, 2011)

Keep us up to date on this. Thanks for sharing, and nice looking work too.


----------



## pete (Nov 26, 2011)

Really beautiful and well made gatling gun. But just as a general warning to any Canadians like myself. AFAIK you can buy the plans for these all you want, But it's illegal to have an operational one in Canaduh. Anybody that advises they are legal from the RCMP then I'd want that in writing and signed.

Pete


----------



## my65pan (Nov 26, 2011)

pete  said:
			
		

> Really beautiful and well made gatling gun. But just as a general warning to any Canadians like myself. AFAIK you can buy the plans for these all you want, But it's illegal to have an operational one in Canaduh. Anybody that advises they are legal from the RCMP then I'd want that in writing and signed.
> 
> Pete



I'm sure there are restrictions in other countries as well, thanks for the post.


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice version of the RGG model.

I just finished my D&E version three months ago. Operational but non-firing (no firing pins and dummy barrels).

Just love the sight of polished brass.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## shred (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice! RG plans? I have one of those partway done as a very long-term project.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 3, 2011)

Very Nice!

A machinist I used to work with built one and gave me a copy of the plans
for helping him find octagon barrels for it. 

22LR cartridges are pretty cheap but you can still burn up a lot of money
quickly shooting one of those.

Thanks for the post!

Rick


----------



## 1hand (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome! Just sitting here on a Saturday afternoon watching a Son's of Guns marathon on the TV, and came a cross this thread! That must be a sign for another project for me not to finish if I never seen one before. :big:

How are the plans to follow? Can it all be built from bar stock? Even the barrels?

Matt


----------



## rake60 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rifling barrels is tough.

I buy barrel blanks from _*Numrich Gun Parts Corporation*_.
(Subject to availability.)

If you have a gun that needs repair parts they probably have those parts is stock.
Just click the Find Parts tab on their site and look up your gun.

Rick


----------



## my65pan (Dec 3, 2011)

1hand  said:
			
		

> Awesome! Just sitting here on a Saturday afternoon watching a Son's of Guns marathon on the TV, and came a cross this thread! That must be a sign for another project for me not to finish if I never seen one before. :big:
> 
> How are the plans to follow? Can it all be built from bar stock? Even the barrels?
> 
> Matt




The plans aren't hard to follow, everything I've done so far is from bar stock. My barrels will be made from barrel blanks soldered into 1/2" tubing and them machined.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 3, 2011)

Just got off the phone from ordering a set of plans from Paul at RGG. Heck of a nice fellow to talk with. ;D


----------



## my65pan (Dec 4, 2011)

Below is a link that has a list of known errors in the RG-G plans. When yours arrive I would go through and pencil in the corrections on your plans before starting.

http://www.gatlinggunforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6


----------



## 1hand (Dec 4, 2011)

Thx I did see them on there. Will probably start with materials I have here. Will hold off on most of the brass parts for now and use 12L14 and aluminum for most parts to start with. Seems like it takes me at least 3 trys at most things to get them right$$$$ ;D


----------



## my65pan (Dec 4, 2011)

My Gatling started out as a group project with some guys at work. We were going to make 6 of them, but everyone else sort of petered out on me. I have a couple of sets of bolt carrier block and barrel plate blanks made from 17-4 left if they will help you get started. Also a breech plate blank with the bushing already installed.
PM me if you are interested.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 4, 2011)

I will have to wait til I get the plans to see what is all needed and what cheaper materials can be substitute for most of the project. My my 16yr son and I will probably work on 2 of them as a father son bonding deal. ;D He has been helping me in the shop running the mill making tool blanks for my prosthetic tools. Seems that he is taking and interest in building stuff. I have a small cnc mill and lathe, so that will help on the multiple parts.

What are you using for barrels? Maybe a link to the liners you use, and the tubing.

Matt


----------



## my65pan (Dec 4, 2011)

A father and son build? In that case I have two sets of blanks I'll send you if you don't mind covering the shipping costs. I plan to buy my barrel liners from Brownells(link below). The tubing is available from many sources, but it's probably best to find a supplier in your area to avoid shipping costs.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=10974/Product/-22-CALIBER-RIMFIRE-BARREL-LINERS


----------



## pcw (Dec 4, 2011)

very cool, and very illegal over here. :-[


----------



## kvom (Dec 4, 2011)

pcw  said:
			
		

> very cool, and very illegal over here. :-[



Safe laws there -- the proof is that no one has ever held up a bank with a Gatling gun in the Netherlands.  ;D


----------



## rkepler (Dec 5, 2011)

my65pan  said:
			
		

> A father and son build? In that case I have two sets of blanks I'll send you if you don't mind covering the shipping costs. I plan to buy my barrel liners from Brownells(link below). The tubing is available from many sources, but it's probably best to find a supplier in your area to avoid shipping costs.



If Redman still sells them directly they should be a lot cheaper. They suggest using Brownell's but might be interested as they were when I bought 20+ liners some years ago. You can get a couple o the RGG barrels from each liner.

http://www.redmansrifling.com/available_liners.htm


----------



## my65pan (Dec 6, 2011)

vcutajar  said:
			
		

> Nice version of the RGG model.
> 
> I just finished my D&E version three months ago. Operational but non-firing (no firing pins and dummy barrels).
> 
> Just love the sight of polished brass.



Photos?


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 6, 2011)

Do not have any photos on file. Will take a couple tomorrow before I go abroad.


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 7, 2011)

my65pan

As promised a couple of photos of the D&E version.


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 7, 2011)

It looks like you're doing a great job on your Gatling gun. 
 I was approached by a fellow a couple of years ago at the NAMES show. He noticed from my name tag that I lived not far from him and asked me if he might stop over one day and that he had a project that he needed help with. He did stop over and showed me the drawings (old) for a Gatling gun. 
 I'm not sure which one it was but asked me if I would make some of the larger pieces as he was limited with his mill work. 
 I agreed to machine some of the parts for him and started to look at the drawings. 
 Now I have been in the machine/drawing trade for most of my working life and these drawings and design weren't thought out very well. To make the rear housing it has external and internal threads that leave about .025 metal between the roots of both threads. 
 I know a fellow that has several finished guns and he sent me some of the updated prints which helped a little. Someone had redone them in a solid modeling program and they were better but still had the original design issues. 
 Good luck on your project. 
gbritnell


----------



## my65pan (Dec 7, 2011)

vcutajar  said:
			
		

> my65pan
> 
> As promised a couple of photos of the D&E version.



Wow, that looks very nice! I thought about buying the D&E plans just for the tripod drawings, but a friend offered to do the woodwork on the carriage so I'm going that route instead. Did you do the castings yourself?


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 7, 2011)

I did not use any castings, everything from bar stock except four 3mm screws. Putting it on a carriage will look better than on a tripod. Most of the orignal gatlings where on carriages. I did not do the carriage because of all the woodwork involved. Maybe some day I might try to do the carriage.


----------



## my65pan (Dec 8, 2011)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> It looks like you're doing a great job on your Gatling gun.
> I was approached by a fellow a couple of years ago at the NAMES show. He noticed from my name tag that I lived not far from him and asked me if he might stop over one day and that he had a project that he needed help with. He did stop over and showed me the drawings (old) for a Gatling gun.
> I'm not sure which one it was but asked me if I would make some of the larger pieces as he was limited with his mill work.
> I agreed to machine some of the parts for him and started to look at the drawings.
> ...



Did the fellow ever get his done? Pictures?


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 9, 2011)

No he hasn't finished it yet. I got all the pieces made for main housing area, the cascabel the end cap, the internals, well everything except the bolts. He like many of us has too many irons in the fire and he works on this project when he can.
gbritnell


----------



## pcw (Dec 9, 2011)

kvom  said:
			
		

> Safe laws there -- the proof is that no one has ever held up a bank with a Gatling gun in the Netherlands. ;D



laws about guns are very strickt here, and strange too. excample, i collect antique blackpowder weapons. they are excluded from the law and free to have, replica's of the same weapons are not free to have and you have to get a permit for them. so my antique colt walker is free, replica isnt. a original gatling would be free too, replica, or working model like you build are illegal. 
ow, i do have collectors permit and i am allowed modern weapons too, but it would still be illegal building a gatling like you are building.
strange laws............... ;D

your build is realy awesome. if you would have it tested and the barrels stamped that they are aproved i could buy it from you as collector item though.
Pascal

Pascal

besides the antiques i do have some modern weapons, but than the very strange,wierd ones, like totaly useless .50BMG rifle and rare WW1-2 stuff.


----------



## my65pan (Dec 9, 2011)

pcw  said:
			
		

> your build is realy awesome. if you would have it tested and the barrels stamped that they are aproved i could buy it from you as collector item though.
> Pascal



Strange enough, I couldn't sell you this one if I wanted to. It's legal to build guns for ones own use, but you cannot build them to sell unless you have a mfg. license.
Mark


----------



## pelallito (Dec 10, 2011)

Mark, 
Thank you very much. The parts came in, just as you said they would!
I spoke with Paul yesterday. The CD only has the parts shown as they should look. It has no dimensions. It is designed as an aid for people that have difficulty visualizing the parts from the plans.
Thanks again.
Fred


----------



## my65pan (Dec 28, 2011)

I could use some help from one of you guys that has CAD software. I need to plot the toolpath in one degree increments to cut the slot in the boxcam for this project. The slot starts at TDC and .925 from one end of the cam. The slot continues around the cam at the .925 position until 36 degrees, then I need to cut it diagonally to 2.100 inches from the end until it reaches the 162 degree mark in rotation. From there it remains at 2.100 until 210 degrees, then cuts back diagonally to the .925 position at 342 degrees. I hope this makes sense. 
Can anyone help me out? 

Picture a tube with a diagonal slot cutting it in half.


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 28, 2011)

If you take your starting point from 36 degrees and go to 162 degrees you have 126 degrees so in 1* increments you have 126 steps. Now you need to go from .925 to 2.100 so the difference here is 1.175. Divide 1.175 by 126 and you get .0094 per 1* increment. 
gbritnell


----------



## shred (Dec 29, 2011)

I CNC-ed my box cam, but probably still have the files stored somewhere. I did change the geometry a little to tweak the timing as somebody suggested however.


----------



## my65pan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys I sat down and wrote all of the positions out the other day, and cut the slot this morning.


----------

